# hydro food



## bizzy323 (Apr 25, 2005)

anyone know any good hydro plants food? any recommendations?


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive been using General Hydroponics micro and bloom.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 25, 2005)

General Hydroponics Brand, three-part formula (Micro, Gro, and bloom) are the most expensive, but best on the market.  I also use Diamond Nectar, Koolbloom, Rare earth, and Diamond Black, as additives.  All by GH.


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 26, 2005)

where can I buy it from?


----------



## hi_as_hell (Feb 18, 2006)

A few years ago I was using GH products.  Loved them.  My problem is that I lost all my notes in a move.  Could you possible give me an idea of what your recipe is for the three part and the great Diamond Nector and Koolbloom.  Never used Diamond Black,  What is it and how do you like it.  Any info you are willing to give would reall help me get my head stash going again.  This "Commercial" smoke in the midwest sucks.  Help me Please!!!!! My head needs some good medicine 

Thanks




			
				notthecops said:
			
		

> General Hydroponics Brand, three-part formula (Micro, Gro, and bloom) are the most expensive, but best on the market. I also use Diamond Nectar, Koolbloom, Rare earth, and Diamond Black, as additives. All by GH.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2006)

hi_as_hell said:
			
		

> A few years ago I was using GH products. Loved them. My problem is that I lost all my notes in a move. Could you possible give me an idea of what your recipe is for the three part and the great Diamond Nector and Koolbloom. Never used Diamond Black, What is it and how do you like it. Any info you are willing to give would reall help me get my head stash going again. This "Commercial" smoke in the midwest sucks. Help me Please!!!!! My head needs some good medicine
> 
> Thanks


Hey, good to meetcha. The GH trio all have mixing instructions on the back label. I've discovered that you need to be very accurate in measuring it. If you stay by their guide, you'll do perfectly.

Good luck man!


----------



## hi_as_hell (Feb 18, 2006)

thats not what I was using before, but that is what everyone keeps telling me.  Thanks.  I use that.  What ppm are you at 1400?


----------

